

Show HN: Wibe – Watch relevant videos for anything you search - veermishra0803
http://letswibe.com

======
Fudgel
How does it determine which video to use?

~~~
veermishra0803
Based on your search query on google, they present videos to you.

------
n3t
Do you plan developing Firefox version?

~~~
veermishra0803
Its in the pipeline, will be out soon.

